# Minni Offshore boat



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

<SPAN id=body0>Had a customer ask if I would go on his boat as a guide and do some offshore fishing. I do this a lot so not a problem. This was a little different as the boat was a 225 Triton cc with a single Mercury OB. It would be like fishing for tuna in a bay boat. I told him on a good day we may be able to get onto some tuna. On Friday we had just the weather for the trip and off we went.

After getting bait we ran to a nearby rig only to find baracudas all over our hooks. We went out to a near by floater and our first yellowfin came aboard almost instantly. It measured 28 inches fork length so in the box it went. We picked away and went 3 for 6 on the tunoids. If we had gotten all 6 fish and they were all small we would have had a boat full due to what we were in. One of the fish we missed we saw it hit and the cycles were indicative of a 60 pounder. They did have the foresite to bring a body bag. About noon the porpuses moved in and the bite ended. We even lost our last tuna to a porpus right at the boat. He ripped it right off the hook before we could get it in. I looked at them and said that is a sign to leave. 

We changed tactics and made a run for amberjack. Once again the first bait in and an instant hookup. A nice 45 pounder hit the deck after a good fight. This is where the body bag came in as the fish was too big for the fish box. We were bothered by several sharks and lost 2 or 3 good amberjacks after that. 

We did get a monster snapper, about 20 pounds, that died but had to go back due to regulations. What a shame but that is the way it is.

The ride in was comfortable. The boat preformed well and they want to book me about 4 times a year on the boat so they can get to learn more about the area and equipment needed. They used all my equipment that is extra but they will be setting the boat up with all their own before the next run out. More ice will also be a priority but we had enough for what we got that day. We only burned 55 gallons of fuel for the day.

Not every boat of that size should try to do what we did. There are several things that have to be considered. Everything on this boat is new and there were no issues with anything on the boat. This was a test run to see what the boat could do because I know I will be running on it again in different areas for many other types of fishing.



We ended up with 3 yellowfin, 1 nice amberjack and a very nice almaco jack.



Life is Good!

Capt Hoop

Our Freedom


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

That's awesome!! What rig did you guys go to?


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Great post Captain Hoop, i too would like to get my 23 foot boat in on some tuna action but just a little leery of how far out one has to get. 

KP


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *tie 1 on (10/5/2009)*That's awesome!! What rig did you guys go to?



Oh lord...


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Down here we can get tuna from Coniac out at certain times of the year. That rig is only 12 miles from the mouth. As far as taking your boat it will depend on theweather as to the distance and kind of fishing. That being said there is always fish to be had here. Types depend on the conditions and time of the year. Good thing about here is tuna isall year long. Some times better but still all year long.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Great post captain, for a minute I thought you were talking about rigs out of the Pensacola Pass. I would have to then say have your head looked at with going that far with a single motor in a small boat.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Where is "down here" Capt Hoop? Louisanna?

KP


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

I live in Empire, La and fish out of Venice. I have my own boat that I charter but also go on private boats. I have family in the Holly/Navare area.


----------

